# We are in Dunedin, New Zealand for two weeks. Can we make a short trip to Milford Sound?



## eclectomom (Dec 3, 2018)

We love New Zealand and would like to take a couple of days to visit Milford Sound from our rental place, so 2-3 nights. What is the drive like and how difficult is it to get a day trip boat ride once we get there?


----------



## exwisehe (Dec 3, 2018)

Did you know that the steepest road in the world is in Dunedin?  I hope you will go drive up it and let us know if your car will make it.

It is so steep that joggers say that it is easier to run up it than down it.  Also, the mail trucks will not stop on it to deliver packages, because the truck may take off sliding downhill.  You cannot park a car either, but must have a driveway leading off the road.  Believe it or not, there are houses there with nice folks dwelling.


----------



## Meanderer (Dec 3, 2018)




----------



## Warrigal (Dec 3, 2018)

eclectomom said:


> We love New Zealand and would like to take a couple of days to visit Milford Sound from our rental place, so 2-3 nights. What is the drive like and how difficult is it to get a day trip boat ride once we get there?


The roads would be OK unless there is heavy snow which is very unlikely at this time of year. Google Milford Sound boats to find our whether you need to prebook. The weather can be bad in the sound with drizzle and fog reducing visibility so you might not want to prepay.

Here is a wbsite that might be useful

https://www.newzealand.com/au/milfo...VERSPCh20fAfGEAAYBCAAEgJwmPD_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 4, 2018)

That's a steep hill!


----------

